# 2019 Mid Hudson Bottle Show!



## Alex Prizgintas (Apr 15, 2019)

On Sunday, August 18th, we will be holding the Mid-Hudson Bottle Show once again at 29 Overocker Rd, Poughkeepsie, NY. Last year, we had record table sales and record attendance, not to mention some great bottles that were sold as well! This year, we only expect the trends to continue with a new feature this year -- an Ellenville Glass Works reunion! If you have any bottles from this historic glassworks in your collection, we welcome you to bring them along for the reunion. Attached is a show flyer and a dealer contract for more information. Save the date, we hope to see you there!


----------

